# Recall training success!



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

Indio and I have had 10 private training sessions with this amazing trainer who is from the K9 association. He truly taught us so much and I am so proud of him and myself for staying consistent in what we have learned. His recall is getting so good! I decided to call him when he was farther away and engaged in playing. Here is a video! 

https://youtu.be/uLylMR5ZLcc


----------



## mtnbkr (Jul 12, 2018)

Great job!! I'm north of SJ now, but I took my last two Viszla's to the Campell Dog Park. They enjoyed the park, but what they really loved was chasing the geese on the lawns outside of the park.  It's great to see you enjoying your pup.


----------



## mtnbkr (Jul 12, 2018)

Hahah - typo'd Vizsla in the post! It's been one of those days.


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

mtnbkr said:


> Great job!! I'm north of SJ now, but I took my last two Viszla's to the Campell Dog Park. They enjoyed the park, but what they really loved was chasing the geese on the lawns outside of the park.  It's great to see you enjoying your pup.


really?? aww we need to get our dogs together if possible! I dont see much vizslas around my area.


----------



## mtnbkr (Jul 12, 2018)

I sent you a PM about possibly getting together. We’d love a play date!


----------

